# Angelton Asylum Cemetery (Pic Heavy)



## UrbexMami

This is my first post. I wouldn't have thought that this was my first splore but it would seem so.

HISTORY (Archives Wales and my own knowledge of the place)

The Glamorgan County Lunatic Asylum at Angelton was finished and opened in November 1864. It originally housed 350 patients, that had before been "dealt with" at home. It wasn't long before over-crowding was an issue and a second - Parc Gwyllt (and later third - Pen-y-Fai Hospital) were built to accommodate the extra's. The three hospitals, along with an infectious disease hospital (Has been demolished and now houses a Sainsbury's) that was built nearby made the area one of the biggest asylum's in the area. It was a completely self-sufficient asylum, with lands around it that supported farming and other trades that kept the Asylum earning.

Parc Gwyllt was closed and demolished (It's now the site of a Securicor Prison) and Pen-y-Fai is now a residential area. 

The Glamorgan County Lunatic Asylum, was renamed Angelton and then Glanrhyd. Glanrhyd is still a functioning Mental Health facility, it now houses a brand new high priority secure unit as well as retaining some of the period features. (I haven't taken any photos of the hospital as it is still functioning and I do not want to infringe on the patients rights, you can however walk around the community communal gardens and the grounds.)

The graveyard is situated just off the road and under a lot of Yew (?) trees. It is a beautiful and peaceful place, that I tend to visit a lot. (The taphophile in me loves it.) I think this graveyard was for either staff or "cherished" patients. There was another graveyard that serviced the Asylum, all but one of the graves have been relocated. Except one, which is now a war memorial. The patient died from "Shell Shock" in the Asylum.)

On with the pics. These were taken on my phone as I don't own a professional set up.

The entrance



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr

The other side of the graveyard



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr

UrbexPapi having a nose



Photo0075 by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr

Graves



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr



Grave 1 by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr



Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr




Pretty Graves by Mami_Cariad, on Flickr

There are more pics (close ups of the graves, I was trying to get as much detail as I could) on my Flickr account. I hope this post is ok. I hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## UE-OMJ

UrbexMami said:


> I hope you enjoy the pics.



I enjoyed them 
Thanks


----------



## UrbexMami

UE-OMJ said:


> I enjoyed them
> Thanks



Thank you hun. I had to restrain myself when it came to the history of the place. I adore it's foreboding nature. I am itching to try and get a visit inside the non-secure section (where the history is), just to have a look. I know that doesn't count as a splore, but it would make my year! haha


----------



## Stealthstar79

Bless , some really young children among those!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## UrbexMami

Stealthstar79 said:


> Bless , some really young children among those!
> Thanks for sharing..



I know, I walk past this place on my way to work, and always doth my cap to them. I have tried to find some history on the people buried there, but as I am not family, I am not privy to the information. 

Thank you for looking x


----------



## flyboys90

Great report & photos.


----------



## night crawler

Great report that really liked it. Appealed to the taphophile side o fme


----------



## prettyvacant71

OOOooooOOOO!!!! looks a spooky kinda place! 

Is that a walking dead in pic 4

A great first report, well done for splorin!


----------



## UrbexMami

prettyvacant71 said:


> OOOooooOOOO!!!! looks a spooky kinda place!
> 
> Is that a walking dead in pic 4
> 
> A great first report, well done for splorin!



Dead from the neck up  Shhh don't tell him I said that! 
Thank you all x Hoping to have a good one tomorrow x


----------



## Engineer

Brings back some memories. I lived in Litchard as a kid and mother worked at Cefn Hirgoed isolation hospital with an uncle a boilerman at Glanrhyd. After I got married three in-laws worked at Parc Gwyllt.


----------



## UrbexMami

Engineer said:


> Brings back some memories. I lived in Litchard as a kid and mother worked at Cefn Hirgoed isolation hospital with an uncle a boilerman at Glanrhyd. After I got married three in-laws worked at Parc Gwyllt.



My father worked at Parc. My mam told me recently that as a family (My mum, me, my sister and the dogs) would walk up from Wildmill up to Parc to see my Dad, then we'd go on one of the wards and play with patients. I think they were autistic, but you wouldn't dream of doing something like that now. Mam said you could see the patients light up when they were interacting with us and the dogs.

Hubby lived in Litchard growing up too.

On a Sunday, we used to go to the pub that was in the grounds of Angelton for the patients and staff. It has since been demolished for the secure unit. Sad times.


----------



## shane.c

Good pics thanks for sharing


----------



## jerushjo

Thank you so much for these photos! My uncle died here at age 16. He was in the asylum for epilepsy :-( (I have done my own research and recently discovered this, as it was always a family mystery that no-one wanted to talk about)
I will visit when this pandemic is over!


----------

